
Ask HN: Do you need help with your (small) open source project? - abdelhai
Over the the last 4 days I got over 2000 sign ups from programmers (mostly beginner to intermediate) looking for a friendly open source project to contribute to.<p>If you want me to include your project, please add it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devchat.devolio.net&#x2F;hellocode&#x2F;suggest&#x2F;
======
abdelhai
Clickable link:
[https://devchat.devolio.net/hellocode/suggest/](https://devchat.devolio.net/hellocode/suggest/)

